# vudu mullet



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Word around the dock is that this is a supposedly a magical bait anyone got any insight on that.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Never seen one, but I like it. I've caught a few fish on their shrimp pattern, good bait.


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

my buddy has a few of those and murders the trout and reds with them. ive yet to get my paws on some


----------



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

I LOVE their shrimp. They are killers. They trigger tons of bites, and last forever until a sailfish gets one or something that bends the hook.

J&M in Orange Beach didn't have these in yet. So I ordered some mail-order and haven't had a chance to try them yet.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

ehh i wouldn't waist my money..


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Redalert08 said:


> ehh i wouldn't waist my money..


hey capt. 

Nice to see you on the forum I see you on the water from time to time has the inshore bite been treatin ya ok. As far as that vudu mullut goes im thinking we all should give it a shot b4 we pass judgement, i say that because i sawl a video on Youtube of it swimming in a pool and it looks phanominal :thumbsup: my only con with the design is that it only has 1 trebble hook.:thumbdown:


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Belhaven said:


> I LOVE their shrimp. They are killers. They trigger tons of bites, and last forever until a sailfish gets one or something that bends the hook.
> 
> J&M in Orange Beach didn't have these in yet. So I ordered some mail-order and haven't had a chance to try them yet.


Catching sailfish on a Vudu shrimp?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I think he means sail.....cat


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> hey capt.
> 
> Nice to see you on the forum I see you on the water from time to time has the inshore bite been treatin ya ok. As far as that vudu mullut goes im thinking we all should give it a shot b4 we pass judgement, i say that because i sawl a video on Youtube of it swimming in a pool and it looks phanominal :thumbsup: my only con with the design is that it only has 1 trebble hook.:thumbdown:


Hey man, I've played with it several times back around the spring it seems alittle bulky if that makes since it looks fantastic but just doesn't seem natural to me. I use DOA baits alot and all of there baits look like they belong to me. but hell anything will eat if they are hungry enough! Yeah inshore has been great to me lately lots of fish just not lots of size yet! 2 or 3 cold fronts come threw and well it's gonna be bananas!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell yah capt. Im on board with that. Lets get em and get get er done.

I see you and Bill W. On the water more then anyone else. Im on the water 4 times week I notice I hardly see u on the west side of the pass hense big lagoon area has the east side gulf breez area been producing?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah Big lagoon has been good but not consistent enough for me to fish with clients you know, most of the sound has been doing me well pretty much all year. Some strange things happened in the last 2 weeks..fish are moving to winter patterns already! Deep, fat and in giant numbers pretty strange if you ask me!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Scratching my head.... well augusts thermostat was set on hell fire


----------

